# train pictures



## canondigitalrebelxT (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Maybe a year ago I shared some train pictures and now I'm at it again testing out some new techniques...I don't know much about photography, but feel free to use the terms in your comments and I'll gladly learn them...

I used a teathered setup so I got to make a lot of adjustments quickly.  I mainly shot at a 4 (don't know what it's called but the lower you go it changes to like 4"3 -- don't know the term) and F22 and then for the handheld shot I increased the shutter speed (for the shot of the roof) and decreased the other. 

Comments are welcome and you can edit my images if you like (sometimes people did that in the past). 

I look forward to all your comments...thanks in advance. 

Regards, 

Paul 

Pictures:


----------



## JaySki (Feb 13, 2011)

nice, but do those lights make it hot? I was gonna try to use 2 of them but thought it might get too hot or start a fire if I leaned them against the side of the lightbox.


----------



## Gunner19 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like the 5th and 6th shots.

You might want to fix the darkness on the left-hand side of the other shots.


----------



## Leighton22 (Feb 20, 2011)

The first few pics are too dark between the train and the box, it takes away the detail. I dont have any experience but what about a light from above too? I like the detail on the 6th picture!


----------



## raryke (Feb 25, 2011)

I like #6 the best. Overall good lighting setup and well shot


----------

